
Elon Musk tinkers with education - rayalez
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/first-space-then-auto-now-elon-musk-quietly-tinkers-with-education/#p3
======
SCAQTony
Perhaps Musk has too many balls in the air: Tesla, Boring Co, Solar City?

